# RM1 - Resilience Mining Mongolia



## System (9 September 2021)

Resilience Mining Mongolia Limited is an Australian public company which has entered into a conditional acquisition and joint venture agreement to acquire 80% of all the issued share capital in Kincora Group Limited (KGL), a wholly owned subsidiary of ASX and TSX-V listed Kincora Copper Limited (ASX:KCC). 

KGL, through its wholly owned Mongolian subsidiaries Nadmin Ibex LLC and Golden Grouse Ibex LLC, holds approximately 321 km² of Tenements in the highly prospective Eastern Central Asian Fold Belt of Mongolia, comprising two Exploration Licences and one Mining Licence with a pipeline of advanced, some drill ready, and earlier stage gold and copper-gold prospects. 

In addition, via the Acquisition, Resilience gains access to an extensive proprietary project generation database of further prospects, ownership of the infrastructure and equipment associated with the “White Pearl” south Gobi exploration camp together with the existing Mongolian exploration and administrative infrastructure and technical team, including two senior Mongolian geologists, providing Resilience with immediate on the ground exploration and operational capability.

It is anticipated that RM1 will list on the ASX during September 2021.






						Resilience Mongolia
					






					resiliencemongolia.com


----------

